# Our new barn..would you like a tour?



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2009)

Our long awaited barn...in the planning stages for what (?)...about 4 years...finally came to fruition.




So much time planning and research to find just the right one to meet our needs and go with the old west country theme of our farm. We got it delivered and set up last week. I have to say the threads here on the forum that were barn related helped us in some of the planning and decision making of our own cozy little barn. So thank you all for sharing and giving input....and now I can share mine with you!

It is a modular barn, Amish built. I am just in awe of how simple their techniques are yet how closely they pay attention to detail, and how functional every thing is! They know what horse people need and know exactly how to go about making it so. It came delivered in two parts, the flatbeds they come on are amazing. They are able to turn in degrees that I'd not have thought they could. Tight corners and twist up driveways and thru fences...not a problem. A week previous we had the site pad done up. Altho the structure is here, there is so much work yet to be done. Our floor is stone dust so we have more work ahead of us to build some more of the foundation up before the boys can go into their new stalls. Altho I have to say they did get their Easter meal inside just to test the waters.



I just cannot wait to have it totally functioning and everything moved into it! Here are some of the pics I took the first day we got it set up. Oh guess I should say altho it was modular, and they brought it in two sections, they still had to build on site to attach it. It was a pretty neat process! AND the great thing about it is, if we move we can take it with us!!! They will relocate it for us!!! Hope you enjoy the "tour"!!

All put together. Pine board and batten.






They did two stalls for me and if we decide to do more we have room for that.






I just LOVE these stalls and the hardware is little horse heads with horseshoes.






Inside the stalls the walls have oak kickboards.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow!! I am so happy for you, your new barn is great! I love to look at barn pictures!

Robin


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 14, 2009)

There IT is, in all it's glory. Your dream come true!

It's been so much fun being part of this planning with you.

I can hardly wait until you take the photo of the boys all snuggled in!

You are going to be so happy in the bad weather next winter!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 14, 2009)

What a beautiful barn!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 14, 2009)

What a picturesque little barn! I bet with all the new wood it smells great too.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love barn pics to,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mona (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheyenne, your barn is GORGEOUS!! I LOVE IT!!!! CONGRATULATIONS on your dreams becoming a reality!


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheyenne,

That is awesome!!! I love it!!!





Big congratulations!!!





Jill


----------



## jleonard (Apr 14, 2009)

That is gorgeous!!! I love everything about it, CONGRATULATIONS





Was it pre-fabricated or did you design it yourself?


----------



## Kawgirl (Apr 14, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 14, 2009)

Beautiful. I keep telling Kev that we need a brand new modular barn



Do you have to treat the wood with anything (the pine looks untreated)?


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 14, 2009)

Very cool barn!! I love seeing everyones barns.

Thanks for sharing with us..

You will enjoy it so much..


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 14, 2009)

Beautiful, wish I had one


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW~~ I love it! The Amish always seem to do such fantastic work on barns. I would love to have one like that for my boys.


----------



## maplegum (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a really sweet barn! Your little ones are going to be happy tucked up in there!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you all so very much for your kind comments and well wishes! We really love this barn too. It's exactly what I had envisioned!



jleonard said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I love everything about it, CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best part!! I got to design it!! Put the stalls doors, windows, stall walls, how and where I wanted it. All the way to the cut out in between the two stalls and in the feed room. There was nothing that could not be done according to the barn builders. Everything I asked for and wanted could be done. The experience was awesome!

Matt - The barn is made of white pine and yes it is untreated. We chose it that way because we could not decide if we wanted it to age naturally or to stain or seal it. Should we decide we can seal it and keep the new wood color...or let it age that beautiful gray rustic color that I love so much.

Tiffany - You are so right! The smell of new pine wood is so beautifully strong!!

Nancy - You sure were there for the ins and outs....bet I had you and Michael's minds spinning along with our!!!


----------



## Marty (Apr 14, 2009)

I get so happy when someone gets a new barn! Your barn is super nice. Its so light and airy, but yet comfortable and cozy as can be for those days the horses need to hunker. You're going to love nesting in that. Fun!


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice barn, its gorgeous, simple yet elegant and it looks so cozy, I love walking into my barn on cold winter mornings and feel the heat of the barn rush out and the quite muching of horses eating there leafy green hay, simplicity in my book. what size are those stalls? love the latches as well


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow thats so cool!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 14, 2009)

That is one of the most beautiful barns I have ever seen!!!!! Absolutely beautiful - bet the boys can't wait to move in!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations

you must be so excited really nice barn


----------



## Sterling (Apr 15, 2009)

Hosscrazy said:


> That is one of the most beautiful barns I have ever seen!!!!! Absolutely beautiful - bet the boys can't wait to move in!!!!!







Awww Liz, thank you!!!

Arab Luver - The stalls are 8 x 10's, with 4 foot walls and the doors are a few inches lower than the stall walls themselves.

Thank you again everyone for the kind comments! You all hit the nail on the head when you talk about "cozy". The first thing I feel when I walk in, in the morning is the coziness. The fresh smell of new wood whafes into my nose, and there is such a serene quietness. I cannot wait to get the boys situated in there.


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!!





So.....you bringing to OK with you when you move here?





Bring one just like it for me!





I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous barn! I LOVE IT!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Apr 16, 2009)

That is amazing!!! I love it, awesome job. I am sure is will bring you happiness for many years!!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you ladies!!

Robin,



.....You know if I could bring you one I would!


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2009)

I know you'd bring me one if you could!





I'm glad it can go with you! You've been teasing me about moving here for YEARS!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 17, 2009)

WOW!! Very beautiful and so well built. It looks like it will be perfect for you...and me!



I want one!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 17, 2009)

Awww thank you Parmela!!!

We've already had people tell us they're moving into our barn!!


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 18, 2009)

I so want to steal your barn lol it's like my dream barn xD


----------



## Sterling (Apr 19, 2009)

JaiteraMiniatures said:


> I so want to steal your barn lol it's like my dream barn xD


Thank you....I'm pretty much in love with it too!


----------

